# r32 /r33 gtr fuel module connection



## boomtheroom (Jan 21, 2007)

HI All 
Im trying to source the male end connector of the factory fuel pump control module .. iv look on ali express and ebay but its a bit hard not know the exact manufacture part number
has anyone ever found or know the part number just for the connector

Picture below


----------



## R4race (Dec 9, 2020)

FYI many companies refer to the connectors by the gender of terminal they house. So for the pictured fuel pump control module, you would need an 8-way female connector.

I can't say I have much experience with Japanese harness' or modules. But I get the impression they give preference to the Japanese suppliers like Yazaki, Sumitomo, JAE and JST.


----------

